# C++ Datei suchen und drucken   - Konsole



## Agent2 (13. April 2007)

> system("print /d:lpt1 C:/test.txt");



Mit disem  Befehl kann man eine Datei drucken. Dies will ich in meinem Programm auch.... Jedoch kann ich den Pfad nicht angeben. Ich will eine  Datei (im selben ordner wie das Hauptprogramm öffnen). also so:



> cout << " Geben Sie bitten den Namen ein (Bsp: Nachname Vorname): ";
> cin  >> dateinam1 >> dateinam2;
> cout << endl;
> dateinam3 = dateinam1+" "+dateinam2;



diese Datei (dateinam3)soll dann gedruckt werden, aber wie bekomme ich das hin ohne den Pfad anzugeben?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

gib doch einfach den relativen Pfad an. In diesem Fall wäre das vermutlich nur der Dateiname.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Agent2 (13. April 2007)

Ich will ein Adressbuch programmieren. Da ich mehrere Adressen habe kann ich nicht einen Pfad angeben. oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


Wenn im Adressbuch ein Hans Dieter ist, dann heißt auch die Datei Hans Dieter..
Desshalb wird der Name abgefragt....

Wie kann ich ich es machen, damit diese Datei dann gedruckt wird..

danke schonmal


----------

